
Tutorials for Bootstrappers - robwilliams88
http://bootstrappertutorials.com
======
justboxing
The article on sales is very informative / well-written.
[https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/starting-
sales](https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/starting-sales)

